
Theresa May to create 'new internet' that allows government regulation - lettergram
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/technology/theresa-may-to-create-new-internet-that-allows-government-to-control-and-regulate-what-is-said-online-35733509.html
======
ColinWright
There are previous major discussions:

Here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382184)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14374533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14374533)

------
Keverw
Insane. I hope this doesn't pass. Does the UK not have freedom of speech? It
sounds like with this and leaving the EU, they are going to be the next Russia
or China. Probably even make large internet companies want to not have staff
and offices in the UK, costing them on trade.

------
r721
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14374533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14374533)

